# Types of Training



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I am a new dog owner. I have an adorable fun-loving 6 month old golden. He is super smart but very excitable. I have been researching training methods(because I don't really know what to do) and there seems to be a TON of ways to train a dog. It has gotten pretty confusing because there is also a lot of opposition to each type. I have heard good AND bad things about positive only training techniques, slip and choke collars, etc. What methods and tools have you found to work best with your goldens? Also what should I look for in a professional dog trainer or training class?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For me, I look at every skill and every dog as a different situation, so I don't like to put "limits" as to what methods I'm going to use. The biggest turn off for me is trainers who don't allow "x" to be used. I've used everything from a clicker to prong and ecollars on my dogs, depending on what dog I'm training and what I think works best for that dog on that particular skill.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

POSITIVE POSITIVE POSITIVE !

:wave: Hi there. Only look for "positive" training. I would NEVER use a shock or choke collar. One place to look is the APDT website (link below)

Rally Obedience for All Dogs!

Have fun with your training and your puppy will too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am solid on the side of positive training, and I think the clicker is a useful, productive, and truly fun tool. The thing is to keep criteria high for what earns a reward, and ignore behaviors that do not. The main idea is that the dog isn't wrong, but he is not rewardable. To me, training is a lifelong conversation with my dog, and I do not want to use punishments that may work in the short term but negatively affect either our relationship or the dog's perspective on training. That does not mean being permissive and a pez dispenser of treats though. Look for a trainer witha CPTD-KA certification, and with personal dogs/ other clients productive on the level at which you'd like to see your own dog.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am still learning myself, but from what I have learned unlike my previous dog, who needed a correction collar, my Mercy responds better to positive reenforcement. My current Basic Obedience Class uses choke chains, but I will be changing schools to find a CGC prep course that is close to where I live. Using food lures helps because Goldens love to eat!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I took training classes with Buddy- They don't allow choke collars. So I switched to a Martingale for him. He was a collar slipper so I needed a collar he could not escape. A prong collar freaked him out. I never tried a no pull harness because I knew I wanted him to get CGC and Therapy dog certified so a harness would not be used for those. I did not want to use a crutch- Which a no pull type harness is to me. I wanted him to learn not to pull through positive reinforcement. I was the last if his issues to be corrected fully. He still forgets sometimes but if I stop walking he will come back to me and sit.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We have some big issues with Tayla and being snappy and super mouthy. We've tried most things, but negative punishment seems to ramp her up so I'm trying only positive reinforcement, but sometimes when she bites really hard I do grab her mouth and hold it shut and say "NO BITE." Doesn't seem to help, but I'm hoping some day she will grow out of it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I avoid "extremes" either way. 


What are your goals in training? Do you just want to do 1-2 sessions of dog classes, focusing more on getting through the rough patch with your young dog? Or are you interested in doing more beyond pet classes. 


If you aren't sure and are open to doing continuing classes with your dog and maybe making dog training a fun hobby that you do with your dog - then I would only look for training clubs and centers where experienced and higher level instructors are available.


My opinion is an instructor needs to be several levels higher than the classes they teach. If they teach rally, I should hope they have RAE's and I would even hope they've gotten CD's on their dogs. For obedience, I would simply hope my instructors have titled up through utility before they teach novice. This mainly because all three levels are fairly connected. My novice instructor with my Jacks had several OTCH's (obedience trial champions) on her dogs. One thing I remember from those classes is how particular she was on heeling and fronts. This not just for novice, but up through utility. She was the same way about clean pivots. And weaning off food and verbal encouragement sooner than later. Going to an instructor like that will give you the best advantage as far as training your dog cleanly the first time and avoiding having to clean up messes later on. 


*If you are just aiming for pet classes*, then I would aim for somebody who has been training their own dogs for many years and has accomplished even lower level titles on their dogs. 


I want people who teach from their own experience, not from a book.


As far as training tools like collars or whatnot - I would first stick with a buckle collar. I don't necessarily feel that chokes and prongs are necessary or desirable for all dogs and situations. I think they should be "as required". I do not believe the majority of pet trainers ever need to use a correction collar. I believe that they should be last resort or minimally used (only when training). 


@training collars - I mainly use a choke chain with my golden. I used one with my previous golden and know how to use them correctly. The idea is to have soft hands and consciously avoid that chain tightening up at all unless you are giving a correction. And corrections are exact and followed through with recognition when the dog responds. 


If your timing is good, there will be little to no need for corrections. And of course the corrections themselves are "positive" because the instant they work the dog is jackpotted and rewarded. And that is really how or why people like me who use training collars and corrections generally do have dogs who genuinely enjoy and thrive on training. There is no confusion or heavy emphasis on "punishing". I never want to see my dog looking bored, worn out, worried, confused, or nervous when it comes to training time.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

For me & my pup, it really depends on what I am teaching him. For tricks, I use a clicker & treats with a flat collar. For obedience, I can use a flat collar when we have minimal distractions. For obedience with heavy distractions, I use a prong collar. My pup is at the point where I don't have to give many corrections. But I do give collar corrections for ignoring commands or getting overexuberant with the distractions, and of course rewards & praise when he gets it right. I use treats to keep him focused and I stay positive; I make sure obedience is fun for him. I use the prong to maintain control.

He sees the prong collar coming and he gets sooooo excited. He really likes training time.

So I guess I'd say, we use a mix of methods depending on the situation.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I find it interesting how the big thing in education is utilizing different learning styles for our children and adapting how we teach to each individual child, yet so many people are set on using one particular method of dog training.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your input! Its helped me to figure out what to do. I have been using a mixture of training methods and goldens are just so dang smart, he learns really quick! I still want to take him to a class or hire a trainer though. Anyone know of some good places with good reputations in Arizona?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

